# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Aquarium Size

## Yinhui

As i am new to the Killie circle. i have a few questions...i currently only have 2 pairs of Sim. papilliferus... 

1)Is a aquarium sized at 30cmx13cmx21cm sufficient for breeding 2 pairs of Sim. Papilliferus? with a weekly water change of 90% with RO water. Is it possible to use it as a dual funtion display/breeding tank?

2)What is the Optimum temperature for these fishes?

3)If breeding is viable, can the eggs be placed in glass petri dishes (diameter 12cm, depth 2cm) for incubation? how long is the incubation period? 

4)has anyone tried increasing the oxygen level in incubation bag, by means of O2 cylinder? does it enhances the hatch rate/time??

Thank in advance for the guidance from you all...

----------

